# Turtle surprise



## bagger (May 19, 2009)

We headed to Fort Pickens on Sept. 7 for a night dive. But since we didn’t a “night owl pass”, we had to find another spot. So we decided to check out the snorkel reef at Portofino Park East. It turned out to be a great dive. 



http://youtu.be/cIdxSJLPNAQ


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Very cool! What kind of camera and light are you using every time I do a night dive my led light just blinds the camera but I can see good it looks like everyone was using LEDs. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bagger (May 19, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks, it's my first attempt at this. I used a GoPro 3 black with a UK Aqualite. A regular flash light has too narrow of a beam. The Aqualite has a 90 degree wide beam. The guys with me all have standard LED lights with them and you can really see the different when their beams are near mine. It turned out to be one of our best night dives.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Very cool footage, thanks for sharing. Did you have to take tide into consideration or was it far enough away? Looked like there was some current but not bad.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Great video! Yesterday I saw a painting of a turtle on the reefs out there, great to see this this morning, thanks!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Turtley cool!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what's the crackling noise? neat video!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool Video. Lotsa life happening.


----------



## bagger (May 19, 2009)

Not sure what that crackling noise is. I would like to find out from anyone that might know. I have used the GoPro a couple of time underwater and it always has that noise but never when used on land. There was a little wave action going that night but not too bad.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

In the keys, that crackling noise is parrotfish eating coral, I'm pretty sure it's those cowfish eating barnacles.
\


Realtor said:


> what's the crackling noise? neat video!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

bagger said:


> Not sure what that crackling noise is. I would like to find out from anyone that might know. I have used the GoPro a couple of time underwater and it always has that noise but never when used on land. There was a little wave action going that night but not too bad.


Barnacles


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I thought it was gonna be a turtle recipe lol.

No very cool video. Did you see any flounder?

I had no idea we had cowfish around here.


----------



## bagger (May 19, 2009)

No, we did not see any flounder.


----------



## JPB (Sep 12, 2013)

Super Cool!! Great Video :thumbsup:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought this was a new recipe.



Sweet video, btw.



........


----------

